# Would it be possible to get a bit of help?



## mr_brick (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize this is a drywall pro forum, and I'm sorry for being somewhat offtopic with my request, I need some advice on solving a problem:

I made a dent in a painted drywall and I have never fixed something like this before, because I'm not a native english speaker I'll just post an image to help you get a good idea of the situation.

I have a course of action and I need a professional opinion on it:

1. Use sandpaper on dent 1 and 2 leaving the line between alone.
2. Fill out the two dents with lightweight joint compound and let it dry
3. Sandpaper the dried lightweight joint compound and paint over it (fortunately I might have the original paint)

As you can see in the image the surface of the wall is not perfect, my objective is to make the damage next to the ruler as less noticeable as possible.

I could use an advice on proper course of action, right tools for the job and well... any advice you can give me.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't see the pic. But with your post, sounds like you are on the right path. Might take more than one coat though.

Nate


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Mr Brick... your going to get a lot more help if you post on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. There are a lot of pros there that help homeowners out.

Thanks!


----------



## mr_brick (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the link, and for the advice, once again I'm sorry to barge in like this, non-professional forums for this kind of thing are notoriously difficult to find


----------

